# ADA e-book subscription of Aquajournal in english!



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Details here:
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/sc/news/detail/140


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

Finding it difficult to justify the $36/year subscription fee. 

Do you find that it's worth the $3 per issue?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Tony,

I feel the same way!

That's why I send them an e-mail telling them that I don't think $3 is fair for one issue. I offered them $0.99.
They counter offered at $1.50. We settled at $1.25 per issue!

Just shoot them an e-mail and lowball them, man. It worked for me.

--Nikolay


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Am I missing a link on where to subscibe or has that not been posted yet?

Oops, nevermind. I now see where it says to stay tuned for the opening of subscriptions. My Japanese isn't so good, but have perfected my East Tennessee English  .


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

YES it's worth it! Are you kidding me? That's cheap!

I have been waiting for this for a long time. I am very excited about being able to read the Aquajournal in English, and just as excited about it being an e-book.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

niko said:


> Tony,
> 
> I feel the same way!
> 
> ...


ound: ...and I'm going to ask if they'll throw in seven wild caught discus on top for my new aquarium!!!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

I wish i could get a hardcopy for that Its hard to find good bathroom material these days


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Hard copies are only in Japanese. Get an ipad, it will open up the bathroom to a world of possibilities.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

It looks like it may now be available.

http://www.aquajournal-digital.net/aquajournal/aj201108?folio=2&#pg1


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Is the magazine viewable through any means other than that lousy unnavigable web-app?

I hate to sound like a snob, but I subscribed to THF Digital years ago and they offered the magazine though a similar web app that, if nothing else, completely turned me off ever wanting to subscribe again.

You just have no control over what you're viewing on the screen, and the viewing experience is inefficient and not conducive to web browsing. I spent more time trying to navigate the pages of the magazine than being able to actually enjoy reading.

With that being said, I would gladly and happily subscribe to the Aqua Journal magazine (or THF Digital for that matter) if it were viewable in a PDF or iPad viewable format - even if through a iPad app. Does anybody know?

*Warning:* High Horse Ahead!

It is ridiculous to me that in the wake of Web 2.0 all these "digital" mags merely transfer their print copies to a poorly constructed web-application. You would think someone with some sense wold construct a easily navigable e-zine that actually enhanced the readers experience by utilizing the interconnectedness of the internet. A great example is "The Daily." And it does not have to be nearly as fancy as "The Daily," it could really be as simple as hyper-linking various key words or products, or providing hyper-linked URLs for "further reading." BUT PLEASE LORD get rid of that ridiculous, cumbersome, irritating, and obtuse magazine-viewing web app!!!

I've seen it some places, but it just drives me crazy when I see a URL in an online, "digital" magazine and you cannot click...it just seems like the logical next step that, for some reason, publishers want to ignore!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

@bjeuttenberg
I agree the texterity mag app is cumbersome at best. The quality on the iPhone is horrid. I have sent them multiple feedback emails, w no effect.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

It let me print to pdf so I could upload to my ipad for a nice reading experience.


----------



## Sidefunk (Apr 20, 2010)

Just subscribed and the photography is awesome. Looking forward to upcoming editions.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

hate to drag up this old thread but since there are some subscribers here....

What happened to the subscription? Mine just lapsed and I was going to renew and now it is at a single issue price point only. No subscription pricing made available. And @ $5.00 per issue, that is $60 per year. I contacted Cloverleaf to no avail.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

When I looked into subscribing I found the same issue.

The following was noted in the most recent ADA newsletter. I guess we will have to wait till Jan. 2013 to subscribe. Until then the single issue purchase is the only option.

"[E-Book] Aqua Journal Digital edition annual option is currently unavailable
for purchase.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ADA's AQUA JOURNAL is the one and only magazine designed for aquatic gardeners 
and dedicated to Nature Aquarium. The magazine features the latest technical
know-how, beautiful aquascape galleries, seasonal topics, popular plants and
fish, and global Nature Aquarium trend, providing tips to realize your dream
aquascape.

As of March 2012, ADA no longer offers yearly subscription of Aqua Journal due 
to the magazine's upcoming grand renewal in January, 2013. All subscriptions
purchased prior to March 2012 will continue to be honored until subscription
terms expire.
ADA will continue to offer a single-issue purchase, and keep providing you with
the latest and inspiring Nature Aquarium news!"


----------

